
​The best Linux laptop: The 2016 Dell XPS 13 - ohjeez
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-best-linux-laptop-the-2016-dell-xps-13/
======
JediPig
As a side note, its a great laptop. I would just get the windows 10 version,
upgrade to insider version. It has ubuntu 14.04 bash. While its not the full
thing, its the exact thing developers want. I seen unity running in the new
'Bash On Windows' Frankly, i see less reason for linux, since the insider
build is so great.

~~~
CrankyBear
I run Unity on Bash on Windows myself, it's a real kludge. I mean, it's fun,
but I sure wouldn't do it for production. If you want to go that way, use
VirtualBox and run Ubuntu in a VM. Or, vice-versa, run Windows 10 on Ubuntu in
a VM.

